# newbie



## pipelinos (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello everyone.I know this subject is very familiar to you but i need help.I am 34 years old,married to a Thai lady.We live in Greece and wish to come back in Thailand.I got an non immigrant visa 'o' this time based on my marriage certificates.I have a steady job here in Greece but due to the crisis and some personal reasons we wish to relocate.We are thinking to stay in Udon Thani-Nong Khai or maybe Khon Kaen.How easy it is for me to have a job there?.I only have a C΄SENIOR degree (palso) in English and no previous experience in teaching.What other jobs could a falang do?how much do you think a family of 3 persons...(we have a 5 year old daughter-native Thai), could manage with a monthly small income from abroad?Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problems in Greece. Not much consolation I know, but things are pretty bad elsewhere in Europe too.

I'm not going to be able to cheer you up much I'm afraid. If you've read a few threads on this topic on the forum, you'll already know that it is extremely difficult for a farang to find work in Thailand. The legislation is such that it can be a nightmare for companies to try to employ a non-Thai, except in those sectors where there are few or no Thais qualified to do the work. And other than certain very specialised fields, or where a large company is bringing in execs/engineers etc from abroad, that means teaching English.

I don't know what your degree is, but with the large number of native English speakers available, it is rare for another national to find work unless s/he is very fluent indeed. 

At least with your marriage visa you are entitled to look for work! I don't know what the chances are in the likes of Udon, however. At least it would be cheaper to live there than on the coast, or in Bangkok.

As for survival on a small income from abroad, well that depends on how much. Personally under 500 euros a month, with wife and child, I would find it a struggle. But some Thais do get by on considerably less. Perhaps your wife can find a small job?

Again, sorry to be a 'wet blanket'... all I can really do is wish you the best of luck


----------



## pipelinos (Jun 13, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems in Greece. Not much consolation I know, but things are pretty bad elsewhere in Europe too.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to cheer you up much I'm afraid. If you've read a few threads on this topic on the forum, you'll already know that it is extremely difficult for a farang to find work in Thailand. The legislation is such that it can be a nightmare for companies to try to employ a non-Thai, except in those sectors where there are few or no Thais qualified to do the work. And other than certain very specialised fields, or where a large company is bringing in execs/engineers etc from abroad, that means teaching English.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your advice...I think i will give it a try.I am thinking of opening a small business with my wife if i finally don't get hired by someone.Nowadays Greece is becoming more and more an anxious struggle for me.Hospitals are not being supplied and in a few days people fear this will cause deaths.Ok teaching in Thai may not be an easy option but i think there must be sth i could occupy myself and earn a small salary.Once again thank you.Pipelinos


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Again, best of luck. I might be joining you in Udon in the not too distant future. It's one place my wife and I are considering at the moment (she's from Yasothon). We were in Chiang Mai, but had to come back to France for family reasons for a couple of years. We both can't wait to escape Europe again when things are sorted...


----------



## pipelinos (Jun 13, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Again, best of luck. I might be joining you in Udon in the not too distant future. It's one place my wife and I are considering at the moment (she's from Yasothon). We were in Chiang Mai, but had to come back to France for family reasons for a couple of years. We both can't wait to escape Europe again when things are sorted...


I wish you the best.....My regards....
We can't wait to escape Europe ourselves.......


----------

